# Help my cultures have crashed!!! Mechanicsburg PA



## stupidboy34213 (Nov 26, 2006)

I went to feed my frogs this morning and I have no flies and a ton of mold/fungus. Is there anyone in the Mechanicsburg Pa area I could buy a producing culture or two from? Or someone who could spare some flies to get some of mine started again? Please send me an email the_grumpy_guy at hotmail dot com . Thanks


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Try Phil (philsuma) or Matt(melas) they both live pretty close to you.
J


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

PM sent......


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

If you want to run to Ephrata, Pa. I can hook you up
[email protected]


----------

